# Educate me on the z engineering supercharger kit for the VR6



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey, ive been looking into forced induction latley and relized that a SC is the way to go cause my car is a daily driver and i dont need 300WHP to have fun. So after looking at some kits, i think the z engineering supercharger kit is pretty good. most people are getting decent HP out of them (215-220 whp) and now im really excited to get one. I also want it to be a Gen 1 one (so if u have one for sale, contact me in 3 months)
Tell me everything there is to know about this kit, thanks alot
Mark


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Educate me on the z engineering supercharger kit for the VR6 (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

They are a v. good bit of kit but really you want the zr 2 charger with cogged belt drive so you can forget about belt slip. My car is the second pic btw


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Educate me on the z engineering supercharger kit for the VR6 (Corradovr6sc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradovr6sc* »_They are a v. good bit of kit but really you want the zr 2 charger with cogged belt drive so you can forget about belt slip. My car is the second pic btw









what did you do with that system?


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Educate me on the z engineering supercharger kit for the VR6 (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

about 230 whp


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Educate me on the z engineering supercharger kit for the VR6 (Corradovr6sc)*

Z-superchargers had a tendency to well... Explode
At least that's what I was told by Cabzilla who went through 7 chargers


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Educate me on the z engineering supercharger kit for the VR6 (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_Z-superchargers had a tendency to well... Explode
At least that's what I was told by Cabzilla who went through 7 chargers








mabey with out a cogged belt and he blew the bearings out


----------

